# Aquarium Backgrounds



## Pixelated_Pirate (May 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm just getting back into the hobby after a couple of years. I'm having a hard time finding decent aquarium backgrounds. My wife wants something like river rocks or a rock wall but with NO plants in it... just plain old rock. Does anyone have any leads? Is online the best option at this point? I didn't see any backgrounds that fit that description at Big Als or Petsmart. 

My dimensions are 48" long and 25" tall... I could use the standard 24" backgrounds and just have 1" substrate. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*backgrounds*

there are quite a few of designs at big als not sure where else has as much as they do ... anyone else in the westend stores see them out there ....
Styrofoam backgrounds are awesome , there are some diy backgrounds u can make if u are up the challenge chk out youtube and such I have seen some great ones ...
good luck


----------



## Pixelated_Pirate (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I've watched the DIY Styrofoam stuff... they look awesome, but seems like a lot of work =\


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

If you have a high-res image in mind (4k desktop wallpapers work very nicely), I can print it off for you on glossy water resistant photo paper to your size.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

I think this tank looks really sharp-simple black background and big round rocks (he snuck in plastic plants but it looked fine without)






hth


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

If you're willing to spend the money, here is a site for 3d backgrounds. I have one in my 110 gallon 
http://www.aquaticfx.com/shop


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

We used plain blue vinyl from a printing/sign shop. I believe they can print whatever you like onto the vinyl, than it just sticks on with a little big of soapy water. No need for tape, or risk of water getting between the glass and backround.

3-d back rounds look beast, but I have never tried one.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

Big Al's just started carrying some pretty slick AquaDecor 3D backgrounds and two of them are modeled after rocks. One is like a lava rock, the other is more of a grey stone look. Mind you, they aren't inexpensive... I think around the $500 mark. Pretty steep, but they look solid and hide your equipment.

An option if DIY isn't your thing and you can't find a 'picture' background you like.

http://www.aquadecorbackgrounds.com/en/3d-backgrounds/slim-panels-g-models.html

Models G3 and G6 is what they have, I think.


----------

